# Will MH facts survive?



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I feel anxious

People leaving 

People who are online friends leaving 

So will this be the end of MHF ?

So few now post

I post rubbish to try to keep the posts up

I'd post on MH problems

Except I've no idea how to fix anything , not really much idea about anything really 

But I'd so miss you all

Sandra


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Does anyone have any figures on how many paid up members there are now compared with, say, 3 years ago?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm not sure paid up members are the answer

We need people who post 

Sandra


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

It concerns me also!
The only posts on here lately are Brexit ones,and they are the reason
that a few have left!
Why oh why cant some members who contribute to those threads 
keep it civil rather than entering into name calling and insults?
And dont say `oh he started it first`:frown2:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Friends have left before and will do so again, it is always sad to see people depart particularly when they have been around for a long time, but for all of us things change.

When I originally joined I knew absolutely nothing and was keen to get help - that help was offered within 30 minutes and sorted the problem VERY rapidly (interesting that a similar problem is being discussed now on the forum). I was grateful so subscribed and have enjoyed the learning curve that has followed. But, others have said enough's enough and have left for other things perhaps not even MH related as they have given up due to age, licence restrictions or simply moving on.

But MHF has attracted new members and I hope, will continue to do so - hence the need to welcome newcomers and not make them feel like outsiders.

I wonder how many of those who used to be on here are remembered now? I am not going to list a nmber - it is simply not relevant, but is indicative of how things evolve.

In the past some people have left because of too much Moderation, others because of not enough, some because there is too much banter, others because they feel it is too straight - in other words you can please some of the people, some of the time but never all of the people ALL of the time.

Dave


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

aldra said:


> I'm not sure paid up members are the answer
> 
> We need people who post
> 
> Sandra


Yes we do Sandra!
And not just Motorhome posts,although we need more of them|!:serious:

This is a forum for Motorhomes,but we also used to have so many 
knowledgeable members and could ask all manner of questions and 
you would soon have an answer!:grin2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Penquin said:


> Friends have left before and will do so again, it is always sad to see people depart particularly when they have been around for a long time, but for all of us things change.
> 
> When I originally joined I knew absolutely nothing and was keen to get help - that help was offered within 30 minutes and sorted the problem VERY rapidly (interesting that a similar problem is being discussed now on the forum). I was grateful so subscribed and have enjoyed the learning curve that has followed. But, others have said enough's enough and have left for other things perhaps not even MH related as they have given up due to age, licence restrictions or simply moving on.
> 
> ...


 Sandra is`nt talking about people moving away from Motorhoming Dave,but moving away from 
Motorhomefacts because of whats been happening over the last few weeks.:frown2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I'm a sad old thing

I remember them Dave

And I still miss them

But you are right

They obviously don't miss us

So we need to go forward

And embrace the new comers

Sandra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

AFAIK we have never been allowed to know the accurate number of subscribers, various figures have been bandied around over the years but all are probably fiction....

When it was run by ODB the number displayed was the TOTAL number that had ever logged on and was around 80K but the number of subscribers was probably less than 1,000.....

of those only probably 100 ever posted - there were numerous members who had only ever posted 2 or 3 times in several years and who simply used MHF as a resource to solve problems from the massive back catalogue of questions and answers.

I doubt if there are more than 200 now, but may well be wrong..... but the number of active members is probably only 40 or so and much activity is now in the Lounge - but that probably simply reflects the enormous impact of the Referendum and the decision reached -none of us have ever been through such a thing before and for even related topics like joining the EU there was no internet available so this is a new tool to use to research topics.......

Many people are now FaceBook Group members where similar groups do the same as MHF used to and do it successfully and more rapidly than MHF as answers come through much quicker..... There is eve a FB group for "Friends of MotorHomeFacts"........

So, MHF would now struggle IMO to answer questions as speedily as FB Groups or Mr Google on the web.....

But the support available THROUGH MHF is unique IMO and reflects the decency of the people involved.

Dave


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Not everyone's leaving. I've come back! 

I used to come on here a lot and have had so much help from lots of folks, but I stopped motorhoming for a bit while work took a different turn - though my other half lived in the van during the week while working away from home.

Now we are just packing the van ready for the off tomorrow evening and I am just so exited to be back motorhoming again.

I won't be getting involved with the Brexit stuff. I won't even talk to my family about that. But I have paid my subs because this forum has always been helpful to me, not least with past posts about other people's trips, with campsite reviews and with some interesting conversations with some very nice people. I've even had the odd telling off on occasion (shhh - probably deserved it).

Everyone is different. You can't like them all, nor can you agree with them all. It'd be an awful world if we were all cloned. I just wish people could play nicely. 

Lesley


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

jo662 said:


> Sandra is`nt talking about people moving away from Motorhoming Dave,but moving away from
> Motorhomefacts because of whats been happening over the last few weeks.:frown2:


Please read my post again and do not quote selectively - my post reflected the wide variety of reasons why people have left MHF and in some case have left MH as well, I believe that BOTH must be considered.

I am sad that two people have left, also sad as to why they have left, although one of them had been threatening this for a considerable time, but their departure should not be the cause of further angst, they have CHOSEN to go and CHOSEN to do it in a high profile manner.

The question could well be asked as to WHY they chose this method of departure (and in Grath's case he even re-registered to explain that he had gone)......

Such actions may well be the root cause of further trouble if allowed to do so, IMO this should NOT happen, they have gone, I am sorry, but I will not wear a hair shirt for the next two years because of THEIR choices.....

Dave


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Penquin said:


> Please read my post again and do not quote selectively - my post reflected the wide variety of reasons why people have left MHF and in some case have left MH as well, I believe that BOTH must be considered.
> 
> I am sad that two people have left, also sad as to why they have left, although one of them had been threatening this for a considerable time, but their departure should not be the cause of further angst, they have CHOSEN to go and CHOSEN to do it in a high profile manner.
> 
> ...


I was just pointing out the reason why Sandra started this thread Dave,because of the abuse they received and nothing to do with
old age and stopping Motorhoming.
But I would also add they were not entirely blameless!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Really glad you are back Lesley 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

To be fair jo

It was not to do with the Brexit thread

We it was and it wasn't 

I don't really endorse people leaving due to spats whatever the reason 

I can't imagine anyone driving me away regardless of what they say

But we are all different 

And one mans meat is another mans poison 

Im just sad that anyone leaves for whatever reason

I've been " accustomed to thier face , accustomed to their smile" 

And I'll miss it:crying:

Sandra


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

I too feel that more people need to post

But really although I always read new posts there is not much going on that interests me at the moment.

I deliberately kept off the Brexit posts.

Once you have been Motorhoming for a number of years there is less to ask about.

Good to see some new members though 

Margaret


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

aldra said:


> To be fair jo
> 
> It was not to do with the Brexit thread
> 
> ...


I know what you mean Sandra,its just sad watching the best motorhome forum 
destroy itself.I have had a lot of help on here from members the six years I have 
been a member and I dont want to see it stop being helpful to me and others!:frown2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I dont really believe that people are leaving just because of a few minor disagreements on a generally civil thread about Brexit. It may have been partly because of that but you dont turn your back on a forum you have been a member of for years just over that. MHF membership has reduced a fair bit over the past couple of years but its mainly the members in the bar threads that have kept it going.

Ive said it until I am blue in the face but we need to either do away with subs or offer a tiered membership of free and paid up members. We also need a USP like getting the Campsite databases and other useful stuff back online and updated. I have been discussing this with VS Jeff but the response from Toronto has gone quiet.

If VS want the forum to get going again we need new blood and sooner rather than later. The subs bar is not visible to guests so there is nothing visible to put people off but five free posts on a much weaker forum will.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

The issue is that for many folks this is their contact with the outside world, so they spend a lot of time on here as part of their social life.

Others, like me, look in to see if there is something they can contribute to, but if there isn't then that's it, nothing to add so better say nought.

Many more post with a problem or a question, and usually get an answer, although only too often the answer doesn't get thanked or acknowledged so the people who helped out feel slighted.

And so on. It's normal forum activity, but with no moderation it can get out of hand and upsets happen.

We moderate our own small forum, but generally the knowledge that we will act if necessary tends to keep things on the straight and narrow.

Moderating is not a job for the faint hearted and it is very time consuming. 

My thoughts are that without some form of moderation this forum will continue to contract. The owners have no involvement as Dave (Nuke) did, and without that connection it is just a cash generator with no guiding hand.

Peter


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

I am one of the infrequent contributors, I only make a contribution if I feel that I can offer something new or different to help the OP. I don't get involved in any subscribers bar threads and the subject of Brexit is so poisonous to me that I am unable to post my views on a family forum. Banter should, of course, be confined to consenting adults and friends. Go outside that limit and people will get upset and rightly so.

Having said all that, this is still the best forum. I tried the MH Fun when this forum was sold, plenty of ROFL posts, very few of any consequence. Motorhome Owners is a pleasant forum but will not replace the Facts. I'm not nutty enough for the fruitcakes, not when I'm sober anyway.

So don't despair people, some first-timers will post a question and never be heard of again. Some, like me, will stick with a helpful forum and in turn help others.

Sandy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

How much of a cash generator though now Peter? The subs alone probably wouldn't keep me in leffe for a year now. Advertising? Can't be doing that well as they will be paid per click bases on througput so the more posts the more chance of ad revenue. I have an idea what was paid for the forum and it was a shed load of money. It makes no sense to me that it's been left to dwindle. Surely more new members and more posts is the answer but to get that you either need a free option or something the other forums don't have which right now we no longer have.

I wish there were more posts I could help with. If someone asks about touring in places I've been to like the alps, Pyrenees or northern Italy etc I would be on it like a tramp on chips. I've spent hours helping members with stopovers, photos, gps, maps and even produced a few guides. I absolutely love helping others so bring them on!!'

Where are they though? When I'm home I'll badger Jeff a bit and see if we can get some answers on restoring and rebuilding the bits we need.

I would like to think though that we can rebuild but still have a separate section to discuss more robust off topic stuff as well as motorhomes without people flouncing or throwing their toys out of the pram.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I wondered if you should be using that word barryd.:wink2::wink2: sorry, Flounced.:grin2::grin2:

cabby


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Well I,ve done my bit , 3 new posts. Was actually going to put another one on - a photo of my van ( mainly to shame Nicholsong) as I've just spent three days painting the wheels and polishing the van from top to bottom in readiness for Thursday when we set of for France again.


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm trying too!


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Even the FB groups squabble, a useful one I joined split recently as some members did not like negative posts regarding the poor manufacturing quality of the brand and considered those posting such negativity as trolls. The irony is that many are now members of both.

I'm afraid it's the nature of social media, but as Barry has often stated, what goes on here is really very tame in comparison. 
It is unfortunate when the phrase about "toys getting thrown from the pram" is used, considering a lot here fall into the grumpy old man mould. :-D

There is still a knowledgeable membership here who do respond with excellent relevant information, despite a view recently expressed, and also a vast amount of relevant information to be searched for.

MHF demise has been rumoured since I joined, I just hope the rumours continue for many years to come.

Terry


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

In my view there is far less activity these days. Technical questions would receive dozens of replies a few years ago but nowadays it's common to get just one or two. I have posted a couple of technical questions recently, one about the toilet flush pump and another about my boiler and I got a handful of replies across both threads. The replies were extremely helpful mind and so I was well pleased with the help that I got (thanks in particular to Tuggers and Kev n Liz) but my point is that there were very few replies compared to a few years ago. Subs lounge threads on the other hand get an enormous response which is fine by me but it's sad that motorhome related stuff doesn't get the same response. Not sure anything can be done though, it is what it is:frown2:


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Been on this 'ere Forum for many years - and I aint leavin' yet!!! Sorry.........

Re the comments about Facebook and the like : yes, the responses there can be almost instantaneous but there is no 'archive' to look back through (that I can figure out anyway). Fine for a throw-away comment or 'look what I have just eaten' type of post, but not for some serious questions IMHO, certainly ones that could be useful to others in weeks, months or years to come that can be found again.

I haven't posted much on here lately myself as I have been too busy getting our business off the ground, but I do look in regularly. The nonsense in the bar with the nastiness and argumentative posts was completely unnecessary and if folk want to leave because of it then clearly they are of a mind to leave anyway - I wont try to change their minds.

Like Barry, I feel this Forum can be made better if some of the 'database' stuff was sorted out and I do hope that will be the case soon.

As for answering technical or other posts made - if there is something I feel I can contribute to, then I will, but just posting for the sake of it isn't really my style. I could post all manner of things such as what is happening in my workshop at the moment, but it isn't motorhome related so I wouldn't want to bore you all to death!!!

And the van? Well, that is sat on the drive without an MOT waiting to go in for new discs and pads - a result of a lack of use I am afraid, although plans are well in hand for a nice long trip over Christmas and New Year to Switzerland and then the South of France.

Pip pip!!!!
Carl


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I lurk around on this forum and 'Fun'. There is no doubt that I see a lot more new members joining there than on here.
There is also considerably more activity over there, this comment was just posted on a thread:

"There are so many posts that just now the oldest post on page one is less than 1 hour old !"

A new member posted a question asking for clarification about 'aires' in France, he was confused about motorway Aires and Aires de Camping Cars - within a few minutes he was inundated with replies. This would certainly have happened here in the old days but probably not now.

I know that people on here have criticised that forum in the past but I must admit that I find postings over there to be less contentious than on here. Potential new members can't be put off by postings in Subscribers Lounge as they are not able to access them so I do wonder why their new member take up is greater.

There are quite a number of old Facts members over there and I don't see any coming back.

I certainly think Barry is correct in his suggestions to VS, if the want to keep this forum going I think they should take note of what he is saying.

Mike


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm still here. I look in most days but must admit I don't post much.
I enjoy reading about your travels and always check out the touring section for ideas.
Rarely look at subs bar so don't get upset by any bickering.
We are off to France on 7th September for 7 weeks so will be looking for new ideas.
Have always been grateful for past suggestions .
Can't be of much help technically but try and help with travel questions occasionally.
Love to read the banter between people like Barry and Tuggers etc.
Long live MHF.

Cazzie


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

barryd said:


> .............. but its mainly the members in the bar threads that have kept it going.


It's my opinion that it's the sheer number and tone of threads in the subscribers lounge that have driven so many to leave. I look now and, thankfully, there is only the odd subs lounge thread listed but over recent months there have been so many that I've not bothered looking further to see if there is anything worth reading or replying to.

If this forum is to survive then the subs lounge should be removed. It's a lot easier to retain members than gain new ones and this forum has failed spectacularly on both counts.

Kev


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

javea said:


> I lurk around on this forum and 'Fun'. There is no doubt that I see a lot more new members joining there than on here.
> 
> A new member posted a question asking for clarification about 'aires' in France, he was confused about motorway Aires and
> 
> Mike


The actual question was "Is it ok/allowed to stay at an aire in France??
mmmm wonder what sort of replies the OP would have got on here.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

WildThingsKev said:


> If this forum is to survive then the subs lounge should be removed.


Won't it make matters "worse" if the topics that are currently discussed in the Subs Lounge merely end up getting debated in Off Topic or other open forums?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Gretchibald said:


> The actual question was "Is it ok/allowed to stay at an aire in France??
> mmmm wonder what sort of replies the OP would have got on here.


:wink2: not if you are in a tent??:grin2:

Sandra


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

I think as Barry has said, making the forum free to all might help but that then is no model for VS to work with.

the key thing about fora of all types is that their heydays are past. the best know fora on any subject started when the internet was relatively young in the late 90's and 00's and people were exploring what was out there - and along came fora of all types that sucked people in and gave a sense of community of helping each other. MHF was one of the first that catered for the motorhomers that we mostly are. and in many ways we can all thank Friendsreunited for much of the modern forum life of friends communing on line.

but then along came other fora that offer competition and perhaps different slants on the same subject - Motorhomefun, Outandaboutlive, Wildcamping etc for example - so matters get diluted. 

and then of course came the big game changers of Facebook and Twitter - both free and with a HUGE membership. they sucked many away from fora as you could follow the self same interests on there but without the need for deep involvement.

I've been a long standing member of 2 sports fora (running and triathlon) since 2003 and seen exactly what is happening with MHF happen there - albeit slightly earlier. many long standing members have left for many reasons such as moved on to other interests, family constraints, fed up of arguments that have sweet FA to do with the main forum subject, boredom of the same questions being asked, etc etc.

MHF will survive OK I reckon but it won't be the same as it was say 5 years ago - times have changed, people have changed, forum life has changed


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

MEES said:


> I'm trying too!


Yep Margaret,

We know that, very trying:grin2:

But we love you just the same:wink2:

Sandra


----------



## Leffe NL (Jul 14, 2015)

I would have thought that my newbie posts on "how to campervan <<insert 101 questions here>>?" would have helped!

Best MH decision I made joining the forum! Helped me decide which van to buy (made the correct decision), helped when the fresh water kept depositing itself on the floor, the heater failing mid-winter in Belgium) and to get a shopping list of essential things to take when campervanning. My first year would have been no where near as enjoyable trips if it wasn't for the helpfulness of folks on the board! I'd have bumbling around Europe, looking for camping shops to buy something that I really needed, rather than sat in the sun, eating cheese and drinking wine :wink2:

I actually like that people here have strong opinions, we're all adults and should have them... although I was perhaps a little surprised that they were so strong on the subject of "should I install additional locks?" 

Hopefully I'll absorb enough know-how that I can in turn help people such as myself, and pass on "the knowledge" OB1-Kenobi style :grin2:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The Lounge is ONLY available to full subscribers who can exercise the choice to enter or not, unsubscribed members (5 free posts) cannot see, read or participate in the Lounge or Company Reports AFAIK.

It is there and should remain there in that format IMO. People have the right to ignore it, sadly there is no "Ignore" for a whole section - which would perhaps be a useful addition but is unlikely to happen as there is little advantage in such a thing for VS and it would cost to produce/prepare such a facility.

If there are TV channels that I do not like - I simply do not look at them, if there are books that I don't like, I don't open them - the power of choice is mine to exercise and I do not need a "nanny state" deciding what I should or should not be allowed to see....

Fatbuddha speaks words of wisdom about how fora started and now operate - the competition from FB is intense and it is free, BUT it is unsearchable for useful questions raised even yesterday - such an option does not appear to exist.....

So, in many ways FB has supplanted fora but in one way it has not and never will - the ability to find answers or suggestions previously made rather than asking the same question yet again......

Dave


----------



## Leffe NL (Jul 14, 2015)

I hate FB with a passion; I think I'm the only person my age to not have it.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Leffe NL said:


> I hate FB with a passion; I think I'm the only person my age to not have it.


I agree, it's pants. It just seems disorganised to me.

I've an idea. Maybe all the regulars like me who seem to have nothing better to do all day could post just one mh related thread a day for the next week. See what happens.


----------



## Leffe NL (Jul 14, 2015)

barryd said:


> I agree, it's pants. It just seems disorganised to me.
> 
> I've an idea. Maybe all the regulars like me who seem to have nothing better to do all day could post just one mh related thread a day for the next week. See what happens.


I updated my NL travels thread... but no one seemed to care :crying:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

The answer to the question "Will MH facts survive?" is Who knows?

It will be the whim of others. Who is to say whether it will fold or be traded on when the present owners decide there is insufficient returns especially with ad blockers and falling subscriber income?
I have no axe to grind and have enjoyed my time on the forum since I joined in 2008 and the rally group has given me immense pleasure over the years.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

barryd said:


> Maybe all the regulars like me who seem to have nothing better to do all day could post just one mh related thread a day for the next week.


Remind me - what's a motorhome?:grin2::wink2:


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

I must say that I have enjoyed reading all of the views in this thread concerning the survival of MHF. This is not the first time it has been debated.
Living in Ireland I have kept away from the subject of Brexit and havent taken much notice of the various spats which I believe resulted in some members leaving the website. Politics should be discussed over a pint in the local pub where the problems of the world are debated and solved.
I am far from a prolific poster on MHF but where I can contribute to a particular topic I do so. I view the website regularly, even more so during the past 6 months as the motorhome has not moved except for a few small jobs. My wife Theresa had a kidney and tumour removed two years ago and the cancer re appeared earlier this year and she has been undergoing treatment so our regular 8 week trip to Europe in May/June was put on hold.
The good news is that a recent scan has shown the tumours to have reduced in size and the treatment which is ongoing is doing its job.
We have arranged to spend September in Germany going through Wales and England and the Eurotunnel and coming back via Cherbourg/Rosslare.
We are planning to do the Romantic Road from Wurzburg to Fussen. The travel sections in MHF have been a tremendous help in decisions on places to see and things to do.
When we come back I will resolve to initiate some threads.
Ian


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Yaxley said:


> I must say that I have enjoyed reading all of the views in this thread concerning the survival of MHF. This is not the first time it has been debated.
> Living in Ireland I have kept away from the subject of Brexit and havent taken much notice of the various spats which I believe resulted in some members leaving the website. Politics should be discussed over a pint in the local pub where the problems of the world are debated and solved.
> I am far from a prolific poster on MHF but where I can contribute to a particular topic I do so. I view the website regularly, even more so during the past 6 months as the motorhome has not moved except for a few small jobs. My wife Theresa had a kidney and tumour removed two years ago and the cancer re appeared earlier this year and she has been undergoing treatment so our regular 8 week trip to Europe in May/June was put on hold.
> The good news is that a recent scan has shown the tumours to have reduced in size and the treatment which is ongoing is doing its job.
> ...


Good news for you and Theresa,I hope it keeps reducing!
Enjoy your trip,have a great time!:grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It'll take more than few old blokes arguing the toss about something they can't change, random spats, new members who turn out to be total nutters, or inflammatory signatures to get rid of me (sorry), MoHo stuff is where it's at on here for me, plus anything I find which might amuse other or they may find interesting, and if we can't have the old database back then a new one should be started soon as.


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Kev you are great and I for one appreciate all your posts on here 
Margaret


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Well if VS doesn't get it's finger out soon you'll need to be sure to have a good memory as I CANNOT start any new threads at all, I think it was the 12th of August when I was last able so to do.

Still, mustn't expect too much for my subs I suppose :roll:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev. Can you select the mobile version of facts on your PC? Does that work as a temporary work around? And who had the inflammatory sig to "get rid of you"?  are you sure you didn't dream it?

Fancy having an inflammatory sig? Some people eh!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not to get rid of me you silly boy, now who'd do that anyway    list coming :roll:

No not tried mobile on PC but done both on phone and tablets same result.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ah, yes I can start a new thread on the PC using the movile version :roll:

Can't see how to quote though :roll:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Can't see how to quote though :roll:


On the right hand side of the post you want to reply to there is an arrowhead. Click on that and it gives you the option to Reply. Chose reply and you get a window with the post quoted in a box ready for you to add your reply underneath.

G


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> On the right hand side of the post you want to reply to there is an arrowhead. Click on that and it gives you the option to Reply. Chose reply and you get a window with the post quoted in a box ready for you to add your reply underneath.
> 
> G


Ah I see, thanks G 

PITA having to switch formats just to do that though :roll:


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Will MHF Survive ?

I think so and like someone has already suggested, it might be a changed beast to what it once was.

Last night I responded on a couple of threads and it may have just been me, but I felt that there was a much better atmosphere on the forum, akin to when I first joined. 

It may of course been down to the red wine and delirium from lack of sleep over the past few days, but it did feel a nicer place to be than it has of late  

Ken.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Most threads are okay, it's those in the subs bar which need to be avoided, I have though for quite a while now that perhaps the subs bar topics should be only available under a separate tab on the blue bar, as I'm sure I'm not alone in clicking based on topic title rather than where it's been placed.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi Kev,

totally agree with you on that as I believe, that if you are using the mobile version of MHF you do not get the chance to see which section it is on, but ONLY the title and that can often be misleading or uninformative.

A separate option USED to be available AFAIK and you used to have to OPT IN to see the Lounge threads - that is what my memory is telling me anyway.....

Having the ability to opt out of certain sections of the forum would prevent members opening sections that have no interest for them, perhaps VS might consider it?

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes it might help some find the site a bit more amenable, but I'd like em to get the more important bits working fully first Dave.

I'll not hold my breath for any twiddly bits though, it's always possible of course but they seem to be struggling to keep the essentials going, I have no idea how many bods are actually allocated to MHF to keeping it running, but I'd hazard not enough right now to fix whatever glitches are keeping me from using it properly.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

It has been suggested before but failed rapidly but I remain of the opinion that there should be a thread on Website problems which was solely a LIST of problems so that they could rapidly identify them....

Sadly, whenever such a thread has been started, it rapidly becomes indistinguishable from any other as members feel they have to post their experiences of the same problem - which dilutes and defeats the role of such a thread.....

For VS to have to wade through umpteen posts in order to see a particular post is unreasonable as they are NOT MH users and have little interest OTHER than in supplying the forum....

Maybe others would care to comment on here about the value of such a thread?

One can always be initiated and of course, VS can be told of it's presence and role in such a way that the local admin could be asked to remove any responding posts and simply leave the problem post unadorned with other's comments......

Any thoughts?

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

> members feel they have to post their experiences of the same problem - which dilutes and defeats the role of such a thread.....


I'd expect that to happen Dave, as it shows that the problem isn't isolated to one member, which admin may find useful, and distinguish it from a "user" problem.

Starting a new thread for problems may be a good idea, but you will f course get the above happening again, I'll be stuffed though as I can't start a new thread on the full site anyway :roll:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I'd expect that to happen Dave, as it shows that the problem isn't isolated to one member, which admin may find useful, and distinguish it from a "user" problem.


maybe the way around that would be if others experiencing the same problem simply pressed "Thanks"- an indication of that would show how widespread the problem is, IF people were disciplined about how they used it - and therein lies the problem........



Kev_n_Liz said:


> Starting a new thread for problems may be a good idea, but you will f course get the above happening again, I'll be stuffed though as I can't start a new thread on the full site anyway :roll:


No idea why that is so, presumably you cannot see a list of the sections?

Can you if you use the "Forums" toggle on the top line? That for me, brings out a drop-down option choice which can then be scrolled through as long as the cursor remains on the list.......

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Most threads are okay, it's those in the subs bar which need to be avoided, I have though for quite a while now that perhaps the subs bar topics should be only available under a separate tab on the blue bar, as I'm sure I'm not alone in clicking based on topic title rather than where it's been placed.


I totally agree with you Kev, I have been saying for a long time now that the headings TOPIC and LOCATION are the wrong way round.But keep getting told that I should take more care when looking.The first column should be Location.
I did wonder why in the uk still, I have to read from right to left. It never used to be like that in the old days.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Well I am back! Been locked out for ages. Thought I might need to renew subs so tried that. Turned out it didn't coanmplete it properly. I have messaged admin about 15 times over the last couple of weeks. Nearly gave up then spotted the bit about resetting passwords and an email address to admin in the uk. 
One email later, a matter of hours, and I am posting again! So pleased to be back even if I don't always have too much to say.


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

Penquin said:


> A separate option USED to be available AFAIK and you used to have to OPT IN to see the Lounge threads - that is what my memory is telling me anyway.....
> 
> Having the ability to opt out of certain sections of the forum would prevent members opening sections that have no interest for them, perhaps VS might consider it?


I disagree with this idea as members may be interested in some threads in a paticular section but not want to see other threads.

The best option, IMHO, would be to have the ability to opt out of individual threads, when they decide they are not for them, so that they do not show in the 'Active topics' or 'New posts' lists. If members subsequently wanted to view those 'opted out of' threads then they could still do so by going into the releevant section of the forum.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think that there was a loss of posting on threads 

Not just that the Brexit or remain threads took presidency 

We can't keep a forum goingifwe don't post

And maybe for periods we have few MH questions 

And never underestimate threads that just tease and joke or seem boring

We need to try understand the people we communicate with
I want them to try to understand me

And if not

Why not just google it ?

I want to know why People on here think the way they do

I want to argue, joke listen to their experiences, no just MHomes

Do we travel around in MHomes

And have the same experience 

I want someone to adopt the hound from hell

Ok that may be a step to far

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

A simple solution would be just to have all Subs bars posts in red or with a red exclamation mark on them. Those of a sensitive nature  can then just not open them


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I thought for a minute you were wanting to adopt the hound from hell Barry 

I'll throw in insurance

Now £ 75 a month

I might have him put down

A one off payment 

You will need to pay the 60 pound excess 

Well you are getting dog that matches you

He also thinks he is the greatest

I recon he could play the guitar

With a couple of lessons 
Sandra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

aldra said:


> I recon he could play the guitar
> 
> With a couple of lessons
> Sandra


Now why would you want to make Barry jealous? :grin2: :wink2:

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

aldra said:


> I
> 
> I recon he could play the guitar
> 
> ...


Ah ! but could he play it _*well*_ ? There is nothing so irritating as a dog who can only strum a few notes.

Enjoy your trip and safe journey to you all. If anyone sees a dog busking en route to Croatia then you'll know that Sandra finally got rid of the Hound From Hell.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

barryd said:


> A simple solution would be just to have all Subs bars posts in red or with a red exclamation mark on them. Those of a sensitive nature  can then just not open them


My point is that recently there were so many duplicate subs bar posts on Brexit that it totally cluttered the topics list. Before that it was cluttered by threads complaining about the workings of the new forum.

Many people found this very off-putting and either left or became much less active.

Kev


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Grizzly 

This dog is amazing>

Maybe, possibally 

He would love to play with Barry

Now he's clipped into a short haired bear 

He's unstoppable :grin2:>>

Sandra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> Ah ! but could he play it _*well*_ ? There is nothing so irritating as a dog who can only strum a few notes.
> 
> Enjoy your trip and safe journey to you all. If anyone sees a dog busking en route to Croatia then you'll know that Sandra finally got rid of the Hound From Hell.


I came across this early picture of the HfH's puppihood, he was practising extensively, so Barry should be reassured.....








[/URL][/IMG]

I cannot of course, vouch for it's accuracy......

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Barry said, "_A simple solution would be just to have all Subs bars posts in red or with a red exclamation mark on them. Those of a sensitive nature can then just not open them_ "

I've suggested exactly that to the powers that be several times Barry. It's so simple and logical. A red background to all Subs Lounge posts would make it so easy to ignore, if you so wished. Then there could be no justified whinges about not liking the content. You go in or not as you choose, and with no chance of wandering in by accident.

Regrettably I have been treated with the disdain of a worn out wellington boot! :surprise:

Don't hold your breath - they can't even fix the quotes, which is a fairly basic and necessary function.

Dave :frown2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

How I wish
This is an 8 stone+ plus 

Hound from hell

Even I am not sure I want him

Seriously we need to be careful

He takes protecting seriously

Out and about a pussy cat loves everyone 

But around the van or garden a nasty hound 

We have a double locked gate into the garden

He just gets carried away

We have no idea why

And so far can't sort it 

Sandra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Agree totally, away from the MH he is soft and friendly and even has his own cuddly toy - which he adores.....

but put him in the MH and his "personality" (well "dogality" sounds wrong) changes totally.....

don't even think of walking across a pedestrian crossing in front of his MH - he will raise a regal racket and you will be at the sharp end of his angst....... and that is NOT a pleasant experience IMO.....

There is one concrete mixer driver here who refused point blank to even drive his 40 tonne lorry onto our property until the HfH was secured with handcuffs, paw cuffs, strait jacket, leash, choke collar, chain lead and sedatives......

But once both were acquainted with each other they were the best of friends....... (while Shadow's owners worked their socks off with us and 35 tonne of readymix with a temperature around 35C.......)

Dave

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It's true

This really is a hound from hell

But didn't he con Lesley ?

Walked by her side, wormed his way into the kitchen gazing at her and melted her heart

I tell you this. Is one dangerous dog

Sandra


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm fairly new to this and with a young family and busy job, I don't necessarily get much chance in the Summer to look or post.


I've been away from the forum for a while with work.


I've obviously missed some failings out.


My opinion. 


I've paid my subs, and gleaned some BRILLIANT advise from members, and I've usually thanked them. I've also had people moaning that I haven't replied to threads quick enough for their likings, Which annoyed me. 


What does put me off, is that some of the threads have nothing to do with Motorhoming, and others can fall into small groups ( cliques ) just talking rubbish, which lengthens the threads. Some banter is good, but when you read thread after thread and they turn into the cliques bantering with each other, you just leave the thread. 


For me, £12 a year to be able to get help and answers from experienced people, is a small price to pay. 


As for the BREXIT thread. Is should have been deleted . I didn't want Politics to become involved in my leisure activity.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

> No idea why that is so, presumably you cannot see a list of the sections?
> 
> Can you if you use the "Forums" toggle on the top line? That for me, brings out a drop-down option choice which can then be scrolled through as long as the cursor remains on the list.......
> 
> Dave


I can get to where I need to start a new thread dave but it just sits whirling around for hours, same with quotes :roll: I suppose I should consider myself lucky, (I think) at least I can get on.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I disagree with having the subs bar topics in red, all that would do is highlight them, a tab on the blue bar makes them easy to find but not in your face, so why not?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well you could argue that those that want to see them do want to see them on the front page with all the new posts. There hasn't been as many as people are making out either. Two or three really with one main one until a new one was started the other day. It's not like the front page is cluttered with them. Maybe people don't want to be reminded of it all I dont know.

They won't appear to guests or non subscribers so a simple highlight will make it dead easy to avoid them.

Wildcamping.co.uk has a good system. Their new posts page is split in two. The top half has all the latest motorhome and travel posts in it and the bottom half is all off topic, rants, full members only debates etc. If you just stick to the top half you never have much danger of encountering anything none motorhome related whether its off topic or a political thread. It's the best system I've seen. Phil the owner runs a tight ship but it's his baby and he is dedicated to it. We kind of need that here again really.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've been trying to get back onto the Wild site for two days, contacted admin, no reply yet, it's not recognising my email addy, bit I've only use one for the last 10 years or more :roll:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Banned?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nah back in now, not telling you who I am either, so I can heckle you incognito now > >


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

aldra said:


> It's true
> 
> But didn't he con Lesley ?
> 
> ...


Cannot argue with that, he is exceedingly good at persuading recalcitrant people to go along with his point of view.....

Lesley was previously NOT a doggie person, but look what he talked her into as he was not around to keep her in check.....








[/URL][/IMG]

Mind you, we love every minute of being with him now..... :wink2: :laugh:

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

He's beautiful Dave

I bet the grandkids love him

Sandra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

They certainly do Sandra, he is excellent with children, he hasn't eaten a whole one YET.....

also enjoys cats, once again, served on a platter of grass after a chase, then they sit down together and compare notes....

he does have a VERY mean lick though..... preferably applied direct to a grand-child's face, even though they are told not to allow it..... but it is one way of making sure they wash though....

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It's antiseptic their lick

Or so I've been told 

Anyway my kids and grand kids are still alive 
Sandra


----------



## Leffe NL (Jul 14, 2015)

aldra said:


> It's antiseptic their lick
> 
> Or so I've been told
> 
> ...


You guys and yourdog talk make me very jealous! My life doesn't allow for one but dogs are the best! Had a Yorkie in my childhood, but they need company through the day, and i have to work. Come retirement, it's dog time for me!:grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

So what will you choose ?

Big or little ? 

Or just a mixed breed when you have no idea

Me I'm addicted to long haired German shepherds , although he's clipped now to a short haired black bear

He's cool, can swim and dry and fits in to the MH without mud sticking to his long coat and belly

But he will sadly he will be our last 

Sandra


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

robbosps said:


> What does put me off, is that some of the threads have nothing to do with Motorhoming, and others can fall into small groups ( cliques ) just talking rubbish, which lengthens the threads. Some banter is good, but when you read thread after thread and they turn into the cliques bantering with each other, you just leave the thread.


I have no idea what you mean....

....oh, hang on....

> > >


----------



## Leffe NL (Jul 14, 2015)

aldra said:


> So what will you choose ?
> 
> Big or little ?
> 
> ...


I don't know Sandra.... a medium walker/relaxer. Lowest maintenance in terms of losing hair. Good nature.

I'm mid 40's and no kids but GF is mid 30's, i reckon we'll have kids to deal with too (not my plan but as she's "the one" my plan seems to have changed:laugh. So a dog is a while off.

But there you go... *who's a good boy?* yes, they know that it's them; that they are indeed "the" good boy :smile2:

* Leffe NL is a little drunk :grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Of course you do 

And what's stopping you from leaving the thread?

So what's the problem, you want to control the thread?

You don't like the banter

Well why would you if your are not teasing others ?

I have a houndfrom hell

Who is everything to do withmotorhoming 

maybe not your motor homing 

But certainly mine 

As yet no list is available to dictate MH topics permissable

And yes I enjoy talking with friends,learning about them understanding why and how they love MHoming 

If you have a question just google it

Someone somewhere will answer it

No banter no cliques 

No soul no friendship

Hey you choose >

Alda


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

siggie said:


> I have no idea what you mean....
> 
> ....oh, hang on....
> 
> > > >


Should have quoted it

There you go

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Siggie ignore this

I was really joking 

I think it was aimed at Robb what ever 

WhoI'm sure is beautiful 

Possibally 
Sandra


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

Back to original topic, given the wording of the renewal email I received today as a pretty long time subscriber are we surprised the membership is falling!
"From: "Motorhome Forums, Motorhome Discussion, Motorhome Chat" <[email protected]>
To: [email protected]
Sent: 26/08/2016 05:11:17
Subject: Paid Subscription Expiry Notice
*
Dear SNandJA,
*
Your access to the paid subscription "MotorhomeFacts.com Subscriber" is about to expire.
*
If you have selected a recurring subscription you will be automatically billed for the renewal, else to renew this subscription you must visit http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/payments.php
*
If you do not extend your subscription, access will be removed.
*
All the best,
Motorhome Forums, Motorhome Discussion, Motorhome Chat

One replied thus!!!

What a poor wording for a long standing and probably now ex-subscriber! You need to brush up on your people skills, especially as the service has become worse since it was taken over and you have allowed the site to be hacked and my personal details lost. The dual login to forums and member areas is a real pain, continuous messages saying I'm not subscribed....
*
All the worst would be a better salutation,
*

What happened to "Dear valued member..... etc." who incidentally has the 3rd highest entries in the Motorhome Fuel Log system" despite having to edit every entry I make twice as it gets the mileage conversion wrong because I enter in kilometres as the system allows and despite reporting the problem umpteen times to previous and present owners, I have to re-enter the fact it is km. in the box. It is an error in the database capture form I suspect. In addition as I recall previously had almost the same number of thanks as posts!! Now 0 having been thanked 0 in 0...

Or is it me????
Steve


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Well I've kicked of with a thanks from us, let see how many we can get you up to


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Odd it now says "Thanked 2 Times in 1 Post" when I can clearly see 3 of us have thanked you in one post, seems VS can't add up either :roll:


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Well folks, did a google search for exhaust rubbers and it came up with Facts, and let me on, no longer paying member though, hello everyone 
Sue


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It says you're subscribed under the avatar Sue.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice to see you again, we still miss your presence here, come back and join us as soon as you can and you may well find someone can find you some exhaust rubbers quicker than blinking (Kev is brilliant at such things and seems to have a stock of every component anyone is ever likely to need).

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

What vehicle do you need them for sue, base vehicle, engine size, RHD/LHD etc I assume you mean this type of rubber.

DoH forgot to add it

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BIRTH-EXH...Ducato&hash=item1c6a873fd1:g:BeQAAOSwtnpXiNol


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi All,


I think it's mainly to do with the frustration of the two website problems. I have found this very annoying but will definitely stick to MHF. 


Al. 
sennen523.:smile2:


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Well, I wasn't going to bother to subscribe again as there have been so many clunky problems with the site and I don't have the time or the inclination to short cut from one site to the other to make it work. However Mrs GB mentioned that for less than 25p per week there was plenty of experience available if we ever get in a muddle.
So with that in mind I just paid for another year and hope that I don't need to have to ask any questions as a trouble free year of motorhoming would be great.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Glad to see you staying and hopefully you will be able to help others when needed - we all have different backgrounds and different knowledge so variety is essential for us all.

Dave


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

I joined MHF a good few years ago and have had so much info, help & support over the years. I did have some time out (2yrs) but renewed recently. I renewed because I need some advise which I got within 15mins of posting. The advise I got saved me far more than the subscription fee, so well worth it. 

A few things have changed since I left and returned. Not sure I'm happy with the new layout or the extreme difficulty in renewing will put a number off. I remember the good old days with "George". What ever happened to Stewart aka Artona?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

fdhadi said:


> I remember the good old days with "George". What ever happened to Stewart aka Artona?


Those were the "old days"...... but I do agree this is the quickest way of getting advice and help from reliable sources - we have all benefitted from that and it is one of the strongest things that MHF has as it is entirely due to the members - and they are the most important and literally priceless, asset.

Stuart (Artona) is still very active but does not post on here now (sadly), he is superb photographer and has gained a really justifiable level of respect in that field with some stunning and some incredibly sensitive images.....

I still exchange messages with him every now and then.....

Dave


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh, I remember Stuart. He did some photography workshops which were amazing. I still have the photo of Mr patp and myself! He came and camped here at our house too. Would love to catch up.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Woo hoo, on 2 days running, subscription runs out in 2 days, wonder if that is why lol
Have really missed looking every day and after long consideration (about 10 seconds) have decided to renew.
Will catch up on what has been going on first though.
That's my day sorted.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Still waiting for info on the exhaust rubbers from you Sue.

Chassis number would help and Reg, PM me with those, and I'll see what I can find.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Still waiting for info on the exhaust rubbers from you Sue.
> 
> Chassis number would help and Reg, PM me with those, and I'll see what I can find.


Thanks Kev, just going out for day, will message when i get back :smile2:
Didn't respond yesterday because i coldn't get back on lol


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Have a nice day   missing you already


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

suedew said:


> Woo hoo, on 2 days running, subscription runs out in 2 days, wonder if that is why lol
> Have really missed looking every day and after long consideration (about 10 seconds) have decided to renew.
> Will catch up on what has been going on first though.
> That's my day sorted.


So glad you've decided to renew, Sue. Just hope you don't have any more problems signing in.

Chris


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I guess by all the answers

We are going to survive

The cranky, the argumentative, the humourous, the serious , the couldn't give a dam, the worried etc 

There is a thread of tolerance and friendship 

Inspite ofthe fact many of us have never even met

Of course I'm biased

At a time of my life when I felt the bottom of my world was falling out 

People on here rallied to support , virtual friends, friends I've met , and to me at that time complete strangers 

And it helped me to survive and see things differently 

I hope we will always do that for all our fellow members

Whether it's adviceon motor homing , travel , or just on life in general , trivia and joking

We need different things at different times

And we are all experts at different things according to professions and life experience 

And that expertise is priceless to others whether it's repairing a MH, coping with disability of ours or a partner or, MHoming alone for whatever reason 

Health and non health 

Let's just keep going 

Sandra


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

SNandJA said:


> What happened to "Dear valued member..... etc." who incidentally has the 3rd highest entries in the Motorhome Fuel Log system" despite having to edit every entry I make twice as it gets the mileage conversion wrong because I enter in kilometres as the system allows and despite reporting the problem umpteen times to previous and present owners, I have to re-enter the fact it is km. in the box. It is an error in the database capture form I suspect. In addition as I recall previously had almost the same number of thanks as posts!! Now 0 having been thanked 0 in 0...
> 
> Or is it me????
> Steve


Do you need a different password to look at this function of the site ? I tried to look at yours but it said im not registered, even with the same password etc I use here.


----------



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

I have to concur with Lesleykh. I never left the forum, but I do realize my visits have been few and far between for some months now. However, this is no way reflects a loss of interest, or perceived value. When I first joined - a decade ago - I thought that MHF was really groundbreaking. I was just jumping into the world of motorhomes, and it was an invaluable resource. Over the years, I guess I have fewer moments of panic, and the need to access the forums has diminished. But it will never go away. In fact, I posted earlier today to get guidance on a battery issue, and when I retire - only a year or two away - I anticipate using the club much more, if only to keep in touch.


----------



## Evesmum2003 (Aug 30, 2016)

I feel very guilty. I've not posted much in the last year because time just runs away with me. 
I'm so grateful to this group and you who have supported and helped me over the three years we've owned a Motirhome. 
I've had to reregister as my user name and password were not recognised. Have I been so lax I've been kicked out???

Any way Mum of Five is here and trying to get back to being more sociable but there aren't enough hours in the day and my own health has been rivalling that of my Sick Kids. 
Enough excuses. When I work out how to pay my subscription I will try to post more often xxx


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Evesmum2003 said:


> I feel very guilty. I've not posted much in the last year because time just runs away with me.
> I'm so grateful to this group and you who have supported and helped me over the three years we've owned a Motirhome.
> I've had to reregister as my user name and password were not recognised. Have I been so lax I've been kicked out???
> 
> ...


Lovely to hear from you again. If you have trouble paying your subscription or logging on please don't give up. People have been having lots of problems with it lately but usually they are resolved with patience, persistance, and often some help from another member to get in touch with admin.

When you're well established again and you have some time we'd love to hear how things have been going for you and your family.

Chris


----------



## Evesmum2003 (Aug 30, 2016)

I'm hoping once I can get onto the Laptop rather than my phone things will become clearer. 
Lots to update on I will do another mammoth post when I can pay. Lol. 

Meanwhile just to let you know we did another fortnight touring Scotland in June. And have just had the wonderful Speshfest with Specialkidsintheuk.org. 
Amazing week of fun friendship and fellowship on field full of total acceptance. 
Much love to all
Tina


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

If you need help then as already said simply ask - Barry in particular seems to sort these things out as he knows what he is doing (c/w the rest of us....).....

But welcome back anyway, we look forward to hearing more about how things are, where you've been and so on, MHF may have changed a bit, but not that much - the same crew are more or less here and as helpful and supportive as they have always been - hence my suggestion to ask if you ned help.

Best wishes,

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

My only thought is, will we get enough fresh blood on here to replace all us old doddery ones who could fall off the perch anytime soon.to keep MHF going.>>
But it is great to see some of our previous members returning.

cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I don't intend to fall off my perch cabby

Don't get me wrong I think we could, but 

Could be years before this lot get the benifit of that :laugh:

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Don't bother to contact the vsadmin if you can't subscribe. I must have sent them about fifteen or twenty messages and have not had one reply. There is a link somewhere to the British admin support. I got a reply within hours. Try to save one of your five posts for emergencies. It is so frustrating when you want to talk to this wonderful forum to get help with logging on and it will not let you back in to do so!


----------



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

I havent posted for some time and when I wished to make a comment on this thread I found I was unable to post. Complained to the management (as you do) and after a reset it all came back.
I wonder how many other potential posters were affected??
My interests are mostly technical and touring. It seems the technical content in the forum has really diminished over the past 18 months. Fewer new problems, maybe motorhomes are becoming more reliable!! I promise to be more active and will post any advise when requested and I feel competent to respond.
Roger


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

As I said, it is fantastic having the early members popping back up.

cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Roger post any ? too

There are still very experienced technical advisors around and willing to help

And a lot of experienced tourers covering most countries 

Aldra


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Roger7webster said:


> I havent posted for some time and when I wished to make a comment on this thread I found I was unable to post. Complained to the management (as you do) and after a reset it all came back.
> I wonder how many other potential posters were affected??
> My interests are mostly technical and touring. It seems the technical content in the forum has really diminished over the past 18 months. Fewer new problems, maybe motorhomes are becoming more reliable!! I promise to be more active and will post any advise when requested and I feel competent to respond.
> Roger


I'm the same - ish - not been looking or posting apart from lately since 2008, and last time busy posting was 2005-2006.

Just getting the "old" Hymer back up to speed, MOT coming up in October.

When looking at new or newer Motorhomes at shows, so many have all the things that I fitted myself, or had fitted by someone over the various vans I've had, so I wonder if the tech/mech part is less appealing nowadays.

Just about any MH since what - 2000-2005? - has the newer type engine that you can plug a laptop into, and various other electrical niceties, that you are warned to stay away from.

That doesn't really affect touring etc though, but again put in a simple search either here or on google, and you will usually end up back here, finding out some gem of information, whether valuable or not.

The database of post's here seems to have just about every answer I've needed, without asking.

I can chuck in a few posts on a thread if it looks helpful and I know it's not been covered before, but there isn't a lot Motorhome wise that hasn't been covered.

I've been back to the other forums I used to use, and found new ones, but seem to end up here for the sheer amount of info that's here, if you can dig it out by fiddling with the search tool.

Maybe that's just me, or maybe there is a hell of a lot more stored here than other forums, as it goes back to when? - early 2000's?

I don't mind paying whatever it is, 12 quid? - as one evenings searching with a load of tech/mech stuff to do at the weekend would get that sort of money saved easily.

I've also picked up a battery to battery charger from a very nice MHF member on an add here, at a great price, which means I can try it, and move it on again if it doesn't work out for me. There is nothing like actually trying things, and using them to get to your goal when mucking about adding bits and bobs.

Will the place last? - I think it will - I find it every time I do any sort of google search for anything to do with Motorhomes, or parts & accessories relating to Motorhomes, so not easy for it to fade away.

I also had the problem of not being to log in after re-subscribing, admin sorted that, but I still can't login into the old homepage, for the odd bit that is still there. I've asked the powers that be if they can sort it, but they don't seem to able to fix it. Maybe it's just that my username is so old, it was produced back in the days when usernames where simply that, and none of this new twitter. facebook, etc etc stuff was in the account, just like the old Fiat Hymer - stick a bit of Derv in it, hammer down your earth connections, get a bit of sealant into them seams, and get cracking. (And of course with a Fiat, check all other base chassis electrics :surprise: )

All good here as far as I'm concerned, will try and post more.

RR644


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Some great posts from members we have not seen for a while. Glad to see you back.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I agree it is brilliant to see people who have not been prominent back in the fore....

Keep it up and do start some threads telling us where you have been please...

The "old" forum had massive amounts of data and sadly if that is becoming hard to access then people will struggle, that is why it is so essential that if anyone DOES encounter a problem they share it with us - as others may well have encountered the same thing and failed to overcome it....

That is why this forum WILL survive - the members HELP each other whenever and wherever needed and sometimes to a level that astounds me - we have read in the past of volunteers going to the S. France to drive a MH back when the driver has been taken unwell, that is the sort of help you will not find elsewhere IMO.

Long may it last,

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Have we reached the stage where we can call ourselves an institution, rather than a forum. Brilliant that so many members of the past have popped back up. Those old members who have tried getting into the old forum part, try again with your original log in details.It may recognise you.

cabby


----------

